# Burton AK Cyclic or Stagger?



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

I am buying a new jacket next month, and im pretty set on the Burton AK line.
Only trouble is i have to order it online since noone carries burton here ;(
Is there anyone on here with some insight or first hand experiance?
I cant seem to be able to decide between the Cyclic or the Stagger, what is the differnce?

Thanks in advance.

Oskar


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Stagger as the ALS lining and a standing collar, where the Cyclic does not. I love the ALS lining on my Stagger jacket, it's definitely warmer than the Cyclic without adding much weight or bulk.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I just went through the same process, check out this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/35374-burton-ak-stagger-jacket.html.

I received it in the mail and am impressed with it. It is high quality and quite stylish. Just waiting on the pants and I'll be good-to-go.

Edit: Go with the Stagger for the reasons outlined above by DrnknZag.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you guys, how nice it is to be able to get advice 
from pepole with first hand knowledge :thumbsup:
Love this forum!

Stagger it is 

Best regards,
Oskar


----------

